# Lager yeast



## Bradgc (15/6/15)

Hey, 
I'm new to brewing and the forum.

My latest brew has a lager yeast but my brew room stays at a constant 22°c
Would there be any negative effects from using lager yeast at this temp?


----------



## Judanero (16/6/15)

What yeast is it? Kit yeast?


----------



## Bradgc (16/6/15)

Brew cellar premium European lager yeast


----------



## warra48 (16/6/15)

Don't do it.
Lager yeast at 22ºC will not give you good results. Believe me, my first brew years ago was done that way, and it was horrible, and never to be repeated.
Unless you can keep the temperature somewhere in the 9 to 12ºC range, you are better off sticking with an ale yeast such as Nottingham or US05 and trying for a faux lager. Even then, at 22ºC it is questionable you will achieve the result you are after.
I'd stick to brewing ales until you are able to achieve temperature control in a brew fridge.


----------



## labels (16/6/15)

There is a fair to middling chance that the yeast you have been supplied is actually an ale yeast that will give lager-like results. You will never know what they have supplied but, you do have to assume that if they say ferment at 22C, they are probably right and that is the best temperature for that particular (unknown) yeast supplied. They are selling a product that would have been well tested and obviously want to sell more so it has to be successful.

IF on-the-other-hand, you do want to brew a true lager like beer, throw the yeast away and get a true lager yeast and ferment at the yeast manufacturer's recommended temperature, usually around 12C.

However, having said all that, lagers from kits don't really work out very well and are well in the realm of all-grain brewing. Anyhow, good luck you will make drinkable beer but probably not what you had in mind.


----------



## Bradgc (16/6/15)

Thanks labels.
I think you're right about the yeast. The recipe that they supply at the brew shops said to ferment at 22 deg c. So I'm assuming it will be a "lager like" ale.
Thanks for putting my mind at rest, I was thinking that I'd have 20lts of foul tasting fluid


----------



## TheWiggman (16/6/15)

What's the yeast in question?


----------



## fraser_john (17/6/15)

If you do a quick el-goog search it shows that, according to Brew Cellar website:

Brew Cellar European Lager Yeast
15 gm EURO LAGER YEAST
A famous strain from Weihenstephan in Germany. The most popular Lager yeast worldwide. Sedimentation high.

This clearly identifies it is NOT an ale yeast that will give lager like flavors. So if you cannot keep it at least below 15c, don't use it.


----------



## Bradgc (17/6/15)

Bugger, well I'll get back to you when I know what it tastes like


----------



## wessmith (17/6/15)

fraser_john said:


> If you do a quick el-goog search it shows that, according to Brew Cellar website:
> 
> Brew Cellar European Lager Yeast
> 15 gm EURO LAGER YEAST
> ...


That will be W34/70 and yes, get the temp down to around 12 or so.

Wes


----------



## Weizguy (17/6/15)

However, I have heard good results from fermenting this yeast at warmer temps, or at least the liquid variant.
I have heard this from Jamil Zainashef and Dave Logsdon of Wyeast (on The Brewing Network and Basic Brewing Radio podcasts, respectively).
Both advise that if you want to brew a lager, always use a lager yeast, even at ale temp,

However, this is contrary to Rule number 1: *Always listen to Wes Smith, and act accordingly*.


----------



## mje1980 (17/6/15)

I've never had luck fermenting lagers warmer than standard lager temps. Always had a slight ester/something I could pick up. Even pitching warm then dropping to ferment temp rapidly.

Pitching lots of yeast cold has worked beautifully so far. Crisp and clean.


----------



## yankinoz (17/6/15)

22 is on the high side even for most ale yeasts, hell-like for any l/ager yeast. Even VB ferments at 18.5, which Carlton says gives it its "unique flavour," which they mean as a compliment.

I'd say ferment it as an ale and don't wprry about style guidelines at this point. US-05 tolerates getting a bit warm and I hear stays pretty neutral. The Cooper ale yeast sold for home brewing is reportedly Mauribrew ale yeast and tolerates temps of 25 and above, but will glive you peppery esters.

In future consider saisons.


----------



## mwd (17/6/15)

Bradgc said:


> Thanks for putting my mind at rest, I was thinking that I'd have 20lts of foul tasting fluid


Congrats I usually make 23L of foul tasting fluid... The only one I made that was quite nice was a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager with US05 at 18C. and a few extra hops to spice it up a bit can't remember what hops I used.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/15)

I've just kegged a double batch of an Aussie Lager done on a mix of Brewcellar "Premium Lager Yeast" and Brewcellar "European Lager Yeast", both from the LHBS and fermented at around 17 degrees, that's ambient in the garage.
Tasted ok at kegging but was still a bit sulphury so I'm lagering it at 5 degrees for a week to clean up and then I'll drop to zero for another week and report back.

Some lager yeasts such as S-189 do quite ok at 19 degrees.


----------



## labels (17/6/15)

I should have read the first post properly, I read it as the_ suggested _temperature is 22C _not_ my room temperature is 22C. My post was aimed at the kit beer yeast which is promoted as a lager yeast but is really an ale yeast.

There are some good yeast strains to use at the higher temperature which give lager like results, Californian Common which is a true lager yeast and Kolsch yeast which is an ale yeast but with lager-like qualities.


----------



## Bradgc (4/7/15)

Thanks labels, I'll try the kolsch yeast sometime.
Do you know if it's available in Australia and what the brand name would be?


----------



## manticle (4/7/15)

Wyeast and whitelabs both make a kolch yeat. Both are liquid yeasts. There is also an altbier yeast from wyeast which is 1007. I love this yeast but prefer to keep around 14 degrees. Whitelabs also have an alt, probably the same strain but I've only used the WY.

There are some dried german ale yeasts around - k97 is one (not to be confused with bry97) - not used so I can't comment.

My experience of kolsch and alt yeasts is that the flavour is quite distinct but I've never tried to make a pure 'clean' pale lager like beer with them.


----------



## mje1980 (4/7/15)

1007 IMHO is the best of the kolsch/alt yeast strains for pseudo lagers. 100% pils malt, mashed low, and hopped however you want. Very nice.

Dunno about 22c though, 15 or so would be best.


----------

